# Are you sick of Tiger Woods?



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you sick of Tiger Woods? Let's argue some Golf!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

NO!!! Why would you even ask that. I can't imagine any true golfer who wouldn't enjoy watching the best player in the world. No matter what you might think of him personally, watching how he approaches the game is nothing if not educational. He not only has the game (usually), but when the "A" game deserts him, his course management skills generally keep him in contention, just like it's doing this week at the Masters.

And when he's on his game, it's sheer poetry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I vote yes for a couple of reasons. At times he seems as if he is bigger than the game itself, just watch the way he walks around on the greens vs. the way he walked around them few years ago. And his interviews at times almost become cynical. The other reason is everyone kisses his butt and talks non-stop about what, when, and why Tiger does something.

Tiger is the best player in the game, we all know that. His dedication to perfecting his game has been second to none. I give him credit and respect him for what he's done, he could very well be the best that EVER played the game. And I think he could even be better if he had someone to push him and consistently knock him of the leaderboard. If he ever lost his #1 ranking, he'd work tirelessly until he regained his spot back.

I'm ready for someone else to step up and push Tiger to the side. Not only would the PGA become more interesting, it could possibly push Tiger to a higher level than even HE can imagine.

GO KENNY PERRY!!! 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

agree its good when a great gets chellange but if we weren't talking about tiger there would be another no1 golfer that we would be talking about. look at tennis rodger fed was in a world of his own for so long noe nedal's(spelling) is number one and everyone talks about him but fed is pushing hard to get back his number 1 spot. so its would be good for the game for him to be challenged but there will always be a number one that will be talked about


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> agree its good when a great gets chellange but if we weren't talking about tiger there would be another no1 golfer that we would be talking about. look at tennis rodger fed was in a world of his own for so long noe nedal's(spelling) is number one and everyone talks about him but fed is pushing hard to get back his number 1 spot. so its would be good for the game for him to be challenged but there will always be a number one that will be talked about


Yeah, you're right. But the thing with Tiger is he acts as if he's bigger than the game itself. I certainly don't have a problem with analysts or golf guru's talking about whoever is number one, although I'm tired of Tiger talk would like someone else to push him aside for a bit...

But I admit, it's going to take a special golfer to do so because we all know that with Tiger's dedication and concentration it's hard to beat him when he's on. I really like that McElroy kid. In another year or two I could see him and Anthony Kim pushing Tiger very hard.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Yeah, you're right. But the thing with Tiger is he acts as if he's bigger than the game itself. I certainly don't have a problem with analysts or golf guru's talking about whoever is number one, although I'm tired of Tiger talk would like someone else to push him aside for a bit...
> 
> But I admit, it's going to take a special golfer to do so because we all know that with Tiger's dedication and concentration it's hard to beat him when he's on. I really like that McElroy kid. In another year or two I could see him and Anthony Kim pushing Tiger very hard.
> 
> Buck



What if this was about Bobby Jones, he's still on the pedestil for the Grand slam, Tiger earned his position and plays well under pressure. Tiger may not win the Masters this year but he is a record setter and that is what the sport enthusiest like to talk about example Palmer, Nickelaus, Norman, Player, the golfer still talks about their achievements to the game. I don't know who is out there that will do as well as Woods, but who ever it is its just a stroke away. I do know this ...its not me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you can see in his post round interviews that he really isnt happy with the way his been playing, but even in saying that he is still 4 under and he might not win but thats what makes him so great theres that little bit of tiger magic where you think just maybe...

Yes he gets a lot of coverage but I think it is warranted because he is number 1 and when his on his near unbeatable. Will someone come up and challenge him most diffenertly will we all love it when that happen? I for one know I will.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

No, but I think I know what you mean. Just like Arnie or Jack before him, the headlines nearly always talk about Tiger, whether he is losing or winning. If Tiger is 7 behind, like he is in the Masters right now, the headlines will usually say, "Tiger is in the hunt"... as if Tiger's position is bigger news than Angel or Kenny being in first place.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> No, but I think I know what you mean. Just like Arnie or Jack before him, the headlines nearly always talk about Tiger, whether he is losing or winning. If Tiger is 7 behind, like he is in the Masters right now, the headlines will usually say, "Tiger is in the hunt"... as if Tiger's position is bigger news than Angel or Kenny being in first place.


To my two super moderator friends,ooops pals, buddies,cobbers or mates, did I cover everything Luke? you guys make an interesting arguement,but face the facts Tiger's stats and performance good or bad is hard to beat, so he is going to get the press. I think that the final round today will put the spot light on Kenny and Angel and those with in three strokes of the leader. that's my $.02


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i think it is also that the general public know who tiger is so it is a way to keep putting our game in the spotlight so people might think hey i might give that golf game a try. maybe its just an idea.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Judging by the way Tiger and Phil played yesterday, (Masters Sunday), they deserved all the press they got. For a while, I actually thought Phil was going to win it, and honestly, I think he should have.

Folks, I'm not saying Tiger doesn't deserve the attention he gets from the press, but it does seem like there are times the leaders are overlooked, even some times the WINNERS are overlooked, when a headline pays more attention to Tiger.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Judging by the way Toger and Phil played yesterday, (Masters Sunday), they deserved all the press they got. For a while, I actually thought Phil was going to win it, and honestly, I think he should have.
> 
> Folks, I'm not saying Tiger doesn't deserve the attention he gets from the press, but it does seem like there are times the leaders are overlooked, even some times the WINNERS are overlooked, when a headline pays more attention to Tiger.



Dennis: watching the Masters I have to say you are correct there were more mics stuck in tigers face than any other competitor.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes tiger got a lot of mics considering there was a three way play off for the win now thats always high pressure golf, other players need there time in the spot light too.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Folks, I'm not saying Tiger doesn't deserve the attention he gets from the press, but it does seem like there are times the leaders are overlooked, even some times the WINNERS are overlooked, when a headline pays more attention to Tiger.


That's kind of what I was getting at. Others get overlooked just because Tiger's at the tournamnent...or sometimes NOT at the tournament. And I also agree that Tiger has worked his butt off to get where he is right now, he's the hardest worker in the game without a doubt. Just getting tired of him and would like to see someone step up and push him, either he'll respond by getting even better or we'll just have some very fun golf to watch if someone else can get to his level consistently. 

Buck


----------



## coachdavidh (Aug 19, 2008)

I am a big fan of golf in general, and I as much as I enjoyed watching him play when he was really on top of his game, I had to admit that I would have liked to see _someone_ provide a decent rivalry to him. However, I love the fact that he is raising a family now, and that there are even more important things in his life than golf. I think that has caused me to like Tiger nowadays, more than when he was younger and more dominant. Needless to say, I root for him!


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

The 18th hole at Bay Hill on Sunday, Tiger needs to sink a 15 footer for the win, do you think that Sean O'Hair doubted for a moment that the putt would go in?

Also, see Rocco Mediate at the 2008 US Open.

Also, see etc., etc., etc.

Am I sick of Tiger Woods? Not a chance.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

All those guys always say they never doubt another golfer will make a putt to win. I don't know how true that is, but it's the right thing to say on television.

Welcome to the Golf Forum Freddie. Where in Florida are you?


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Old Miami.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I give up - Where is "Old Miami"... Miami Springs? Coconut Grove???

I'm in West Kendall, near Calusa Country Club. When are we going to get together to play?


----------



## Parker0065 (Apr 11, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> NO!!! Why would you even ask that. I can't imagine any true golfer who wouldn't enjoy watching the best player in the world. No matter what you might think of him personally, watching how he approaches the game is nothing if not educational. He not only has the game (usually), but when the "A" game deserts him, his course management skills generally keep him in contention, just like it's doing this week at the Masters.
> 
> And when he's on his game, it's sheer poetry. :thumbsup:



I'm so sick of Tiger I could vomit, and vomit, and vomit! I don't personaly hate the guy or anything, I'm just sick and tired of all the over bloated crap! The people that he has brought to the game are ignorant at best! There is no doubt that Tiger/Nike have brought more people into the game, but unfortunately(and Tiger could have done a better job of educating these people)these newer players/fans are completely retarded to the RULES, and ETIQUETTE of the game! 

Tiger is the best player of this era, which in my opinion is one of the WEAKEST era's in the history of golf! The #2 player in the world couldn't even sniff victory against Faldo and Norman, but once they were out of the picture in the late 90's and Tiger was starting to take over, all of a sudden Phil can win Major's? That's more telling than anything! We are in a era where players with the help of technology are improving thier golf swing like never before but are some of the weakest minded players in the history of the game! 

Forget Tiger v.s. Jack,,,,Trevino would have cut Tiger's balls off back in the day if he wanted to!


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Parker0065 said:


> Tiger is the best player of this era, which in my opinion is one of the WEAKEST era's in the history of golf!


I agree that it is the weakest era but the best is the best so you've got to take your hat off to Tiger nonetheless. 

It's not like he's playing against Charles Barkley every week either.


----------



## iheartskorts (May 1, 2009)

Parker0065 said:


> I'm so sick of Tiger I could vomit, and vomit, and vomit! I don't personaly hate the guy or anything, I'm just sick and tired of all the over bloated crap! The people that he has brought to the game are ignorant at best! There is no doubt that Tiger/Nike have brought more people into the game, but unfortunately(and Tiger could have done a better job of educating these people)these newer players/fans are completely retarded to the RULES, and ETIQUETTE of the game!
> 
> Tiger is the best player of this era, which in my opinion is one of the WEAKEST era's in the history of golf! The #2 player in the world couldn't even sniff victory against Faldo and Norman, but once they were out of the picture in the late 90's and Tiger was starting to take over, all of a sudden Phil can win Major's? That's more telling than anything! We are in a era where players with the help of technology are improving thier golf swing like never before but are some of the weakest minded players in the history of the game!
> 
> Forget Tiger v.s. Jack,,,,Trevino would have cut Tiger's balls off back in the day if he wanted to!


Hi Parker0065,

I agree with you that Tiger has brought many new fans to the game and that some of those people might be quite casual fans, at best. You obviously have a great devotion to the history of golf and the tradtions, etc. - along with the game itself, so I can see how this would be offensive to you. As newer players demonstrate all too clearly too often, technology can't take the place of real skill and real passion for the game, which I personally feel Tiger certainly has, even if many of his followers don't. 

Just on a personal note - not trying to stir things up here at all, but just encouraging some thought - as a woman with a sister who has Downs Syndrome, I wish the word "retarded" wasn't used so freely today. My sister isn't ignorant by choice, nor is she rude or boorish, which I *think* is more the description you're going for here. 

Overexposure may be the biggest strike Tiger has against him, no?

iheartskorts


----------



## The Misanthrope (May 19, 2009)

Maybe a better question to ask is how many of you actually watch golf on TV when Tiger is NOT playing?

I am a big fan of the game, I appreciate the talent and accomplishments of Tiger, but I have a few other players I love to watch more (Sergio, Couples...etc). However, I have to admit if I am at home with nothing going on, I will probably only watch when he is playing. Primarily, because I enjoy players beating Tiger, rather than a mediocre player having a good four days, beating other mediocre players.

PS...the person who yells "in the hole" after each of his shots needs to have driving iron driven up his a-hole. Lets eradicate that and call it a small victory!!


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

The Misanthrope said:


> Maybe a better question to ask is how many of you actually watch golf on TV when Tiger is NOT playing?
> 
> I am a big fan of the game, I appreciate the talent and accomplishments of Tiger, but I have a few other players I love to watch more (Sergio, Couples...etc). However, I have to admit if I am at home with nothing going on, I will probably only watch when he is playing. Primarily, because I enjoy players beating Tiger, rather than a mediocre player having a good four days, beating other mediocre players.
> 
> PS...the person who yells "in the hole" after each of his shots needs to have driving iron driven up his a-hole. Lets eradicate that and call it a small victory!!



I'll watch any golf when I get a chance. Nationwide, LPGA, European, PGA, Senior Tour, whatever. I get bored with the Seniors though, and have to admit it's a blast watching them over across the big pond, never know what's going to happen on that tour. 

As for the people that yell "in the hole" or "you da man" for every drive...I agree. Kick them off the course, or get a new line already.

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the only golf tournament I ever turned off was a celebrity/athlete thing where the golf was mediocre and the commentary was worse.

Like Up North, I'll watch any tour, any time, whether Tiger is playing or not. I particularly like watching the LPGA because I think a player at my level can learn more from watching a display of their course management skills more so than anything I could learn watching any other tour.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

As much as I like to see Tiger win, I'm excited to see that he has some hiccups in his game and isn't dominating everyone like he used to. I feel like a lot of the younger guys have a great chance to make their names known now. I'm looking for Anthony Kim, AKA AK, haha.... to pull out a major soon.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cody - I agree. There are a few young pros who need to start winning while Tiger still isn't at his best. If they do, their careers may take off and it'll be for the good of golf in general if Tiger has more competition from a few guys who have improved views of their own self esteem. It may be the only way for them to overcome his ability to intimidate everyone he plays with.

Luke Donald, Ian Poulter, Adam Scott, Bubba Watson... a dozen others... all seem to have the talent to win a lot more than they do. Sergio needs to change his attitude, or win a major so his attitude turns around more or less naturally.

The only one who impresses me as being so fearless, to the extent that if he were paired in the last group on Sunday with Tiger, who I think wouldn't be intimidated... Anthony Kim. That kid has something special about him.


----------

